# Do you still see Ice Cream Vans in your area?



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Tinkly loud music... ice cream vans selling ice cream and sweets. Saw one today. .. ! thought, how unbelievable old fashioned i think there are. Kind a cute.

Do you still hear /see ice cream vans in your area?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, sometimes. When I was a kid, our ice cream man would sell cigarettes and Mexican fireworks.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

All the time during the summer.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I haven't seen any since I was a kid.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I hear them in the summer.


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

Our ice cream man still comes all year round. I've always been intrigued as to how much they earn off it.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Every once in awhile I'll see Mr Softee, the Italian ice van is here all the time tho.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I still see and hear them during the summer months. It always makes me smile.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I hear the ice cream music year round. There's a van (which I've very rarely seen), as it usually comes around while I'm at work, as well as a man who pushes around an ice cream cart, playing similar music, that comes around later in the day.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes it does - spring and summer.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

It use to drive by a route near my old house. I haven't heard or seen one around the house I'm at now though.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

villadb said:


> Our ice cream man still comes all year round. I've always been intrigued as to how much they earn off it.


Lol. i have even seen them in the UK driving around o winters day? no one wants ic cream then.

and I always worry about the fat guys sweaty hand . that hands the cone over just after holding the steering wheel. ( ewwW)


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I've not heard one in a few years now that I think about it. Gobstoppers, that's what I used to always buy from the one that was outside my primary school.

I guess this would have been a thing in the rougher areas not far from me when I was growing up. :um http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glasgow_Ice_Cream_Wars


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Once in a while. The kids here don't play much outside, let alone chase down an ice cream truck. At least, I don't think. I've never heard kids around here yelling, "Wait, wait!"


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Every other day here.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yes, but only in the summer.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not in the neighborhood but there is a park a few miles away where they still frequent.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It's a bit early isn't it?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Callsign said:


> The washing machine plays a tune that sounds like an ice cream van when it's finished.


 :lol

I have an alarm clock that has two alarms on it. One is a very low beep that varies in speed. Apparently, they were too cheap to just connect the alarm to the volume knob so they went with the idea that a variable beep would wake you up more reliably than a steady beep. They were wrong in my case.

The other alarm still isn't connected to the volume knob but it is louder. Strangely, it plays an odd tune that sounds almost like carnival music. It does wake me up (ten times as I hit the snooze) but it's very annoying.

(Does doing laundry make you hungry?)


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

'Don't be a dippy, lick a whippy'... catchy.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

3 blind mice up in this bish.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

in the summertime, yes


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I've only seen them stationary at fairgrounds or at Garstang Show. Never seen a Ice Cream van roaming about or stopped on the pavement. I live in the countryside so it must be too out of their way.


----------



## quietlife (Mar 21, 2015)

I hardly even saw them growing up. They'd never come onto the cul-de-sac.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Yup in the summer im right out there to get my spongebob icecream treat


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

They creep me out. That sound that they make as they drive away is like something from nightmares or Five Nights at Freddys. O_O


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes and it's a beat-up faded white pedo van. Seems most I've seen look like they just left a demolition derby. Wonder how business would be if they fixed up the outside. Appearance matters, so...buy ice cream from a nice shiny clean truck, or buy from a dirty 1970s Dodge POS. Hmmm


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Yup, they're always around once the warm weather arrives. I can hear the music from a mile away. And I always find myself whistling the tune long after it goes. I haven't bought anything off of them in years, and I never see anyone else buying either.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't remember seeing one recently. But there's plenty of these in the summer near popular parks.


hébergeur d images gratuit


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah. I even applied for job for it but I didn't get it.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I always found them creepy when I was a kid.

On the rare occasions I hear them these days I still find them annoying.


I think mainly I just hate hearing 'Greensleeves' - a depressing melody that should have died with the Tudors (supposedly the lyrics are about a guy who falls obsessively in love with a prostitute who doesn't return his feelings....mmmm ice cream).


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i've only seen/heard them in the more run down areas around here.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

They weren't so common these past few summers. I remember seeing them all the time when I was a kid. It used to seem like there was one every hour.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes. I love it when it's snowing and you hear a ice cream truck playing its music outside. Don't get me wrong though, you mostly hear them in summer, but when it gets to winter... kinda creepy.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> All the time during the summer, I always get these lol.


 Those are delicious! It's been way too long since I've had one.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I've never seen one before. I didn't think they existed anymore.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Ice creaaaaam! Ice creaaaaaam! The ice cream man is coming! The ice cream man is coming!

Ok, I need to watch Delirious later. :blank


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

nope i never see them anymore after i moved in 5th grade, but i missed them so much. I love ice cream vans!! ): This makes me really want to buy the ones that my grandma used to buy for me.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

There's an ice cream truck that goes around my brothers neighbourhood. He always stops across the street from his house and rings his bell for ages and he somehow always manages to do it when his 6 month old baby is sleeping or the mother is trying to get her to sleep. It's pretty funny.


----------



## CJanene (Jan 16, 2015)

Yep. Every day an ice cream van passes by. They aren't like the ones from when I was little and lived in the Midwest. These are trucks that Hispanic men bought and turned into an ice cream van that sells chips, Mexican candy, and over priced snow cones that are hard as hell and always fall out of the paper.


----------



## animeflower6084 (Apr 8, 2014)

Yep the ice cream truck is usually around on weekends and sometimes on the weekdays but not all the time though.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

These are all over the place in Maine. They don't even sell ice cream though. It's all expensive popsicles and chocolate tacos.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

in New York the ice cream vans are bigger than the southern state I'm living in, these are small in comparison and it's like nobody cares about them, this thread reminds me of this episode about ice cream on Pete and Pete, Mr. Tastee


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

In summer, you very occasionally hear the music of an ice cream van when at home, but don't think I've actually seen one moving around for many years. However, I live very near to a part of the riverfront in London where one or two large events happen annually. There you will see a van or two parked and trading.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

An ice cream van used to come to our neighbourhood when I lived in the UK. (I used to get soft vanilla ice cream in a clear plastic cone with a hard ball of chewing gum at the bottom. I can still remember how the ice cream tasted. :mushy) But since coming to Canada I don't remember ever seeing one come to a residential neighbourhood. But I see them standing stationary and selling ice cream in the tourist areas in my city.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I think a neighbour living a half mile away has purchased one for the summer season I see it fairly regular or else its surveillance :sus


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Nope. There are no kids in my city. Just a bunch of retired old crusty white folks. In my old city there were though.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

You know why there's music playing right? To muffle the children's screams.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

When I volunteered at a summer camp for community service hours, none of the kids brought their own lunch, but the park didn't provide any food. An ice cream truck guy knew this, and he came by during lunch break, and an enormous line would form. 

There are only so many way you can make a living by selling seven year olds something you know is bad for them.

Also yeah, there are a couple around here, and they look super shady.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

No, they've actually developed highly advanced stealth cloaking technology so that they can pass through the streets without having their innards purchased and ravaged by the masses. It's impossible to see them now. When the cloaking detects enemy signals, it deploys the countermeasure - a song so boring and depressing that it takes out all enemy visuals, radar and even comms - Greensleeves.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I like the sound of 'em*

I don't go out to see 'em


----------



## RobinTurnaround (May 11, 2016)

We never had some around where I live


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Usually, although it hasn't been down my street this year even though it's seemed hotter than Summer 2015 did.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

They've made a comeback in my town this year. They used to be everywhere when I was a kid, and they just seemed to disappear one year. I think it was because some of the drivers were selling pot out of their trucks. I also think with less and less children actually playing outside, ice cream truck drivers probably don't make as much money as they used to. Now, they're back. Fortunately, the brand that owns the trucks in my area DON'T use annoying jingles, they just ring a bell.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I used to hear it sometimes, but I could never see it. It would be a few years since I've heard it now.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Rarely, but sometimes it drives past my house for some reason. I'm guessing it's when they have a new confused employee, because no one by my house ever buys from it. I've heard that you have to call them beforehand these days so they know where to drive and stop. Guess the business is pretty dead.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> Tinkly loud music... ice cream vans selling ice cream and sweets. Saw one today. .. ! thought, how unbelievable old fashioned i think there are. Kind a cute.
> 
> Do you still hear /see ice cream vans in your area?


 That looks like a giant roller skate that's been turned into a vehicle. :con


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. But I don't look for them. I usually wear headphones whilst on the computer so I wouldn't necessarily hear them either. My neighborhood is kind of for older people, I think. Not many kids around here for about a mile.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes the man down the road definitely has one I'm gonna hijack that sucker and head for Mexico ...probably good business there 8)..


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

SD92 said:


> I've only seen them stationary at fairgrounds or at Garstang Show. Never seen a Ice Cream van roaming about or stopped on the pavement. I live in the countryside so it must be too out of their way.


Still never seen one.

btw, I can't believe this thread is from March 2015. When I saw it bumped, I thought "Oh yeah, I remember that thread, it must be a few months old, maybe from late spring this year".


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Nope, they don't exist here


----------



## cckmp (Feb 6, 2016)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Yeah, sometimes. When I was a kid, our ice cream man would sell cigarettes and Mexican fireworks.


Haha that was one shady mother****er eh! By the way is that Bukowski in your picture?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah only in the summer.. When I used to live in so cal I'd see and hear them all the time. As a kid I'd buy the kind shaped like the power puff girls or spongebob. One time one of my friends ice cream had ants in it and they wouldn't give her another one or give her money back.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, I've seen a few so far this summer


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes, occasionally. I never get the urge to go out and chase it down. It's a shame not a lot of kids seem to be out when it's going around. Actually, maybe they do. Anyway, I always liked the ice cream with the bubble gum eyes. I don't think they sell those in stores.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I can hear them, but I haven't seen them for years. It's like a haunted ghost is roaming the area or something.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Yeah, sometimes. When I was a kid, our ice cream man would sell cigarettes and Mexican fireworks.


11/10


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

No, I think it's a dying profession. This is the type of ice cream truck we had in my neighborhood when I was kid.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

I haven't seen one in about 4 years. They used to come around all the time. Me and my sister ware actually talking about this the other day, how it's weird that they just disappeared.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Not where I live. But in areas of lower income yet low crime, I do see ice cream trucks or ice cream man pushing a cart around time to time during the summer time. Usually in neighborhoods of high Hispanic population. I think it's because they usually like to mingle outside more and have their kids play outside all day. Thus a better customer base. Higher income neighborhoods, parents are less likely to let their kids be outside as much. Especially in letting their kids play with kids of neighbors they dislike. ("Son, we hate the Andersons, thus you're not allowed to play outside with Billy anymore!") And when they want ice cream, they would probably just drive them to local ice cream shops, or opt for the fad of froyo or gelato joints, or just buy them ones like Bluebell or Haagen Daz from the grocery store.

In all, the business model of ice cream trucks are now obsolete with the digital entertainment age, as less and less kids are now playing outside. They can probably just have an Amazon drone or Uber driver drop off a pint of ice cream at their door.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

There was a period when I was about 12-13 where there was an ice cream truck roaming around my suburb on Saturdays. I remember getting some ice cream from it a couple of times. Gud ice cream too. I remember being really surprised when I first saw, or should I say heard, it. I see ice cream trucks as being an American sort of thing, and the absence of any in my younger years affirmed that view. It was kind of exciting, lol. It became a regular thing for a while, but not for particularly long. I haven't seen it in years.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

If you had asked me a couple weeks ago, I would have said no, that I haven't seen one in a long time. But sure enough, a few days ago I seen one drive by.


----------

